
One Physician's Dream of Launching a Preventative Medicine Clinic - dtawfik1
https://zenpatient.com/blog/one-physicians-dream-of-launching-a-preventative-medicine-clinic/
======
dtawfik1
This is the first preventative medicine clinic in Los Angeles

